# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βοήθεια για την απόκτηση parrotlet!

## stavros46

Γεια χαρά σε όλους! Η επιθυμία μου για την απόκτηση ενός (ή ενός ζευγαριού) parrotlet ύστερα από αρκετή σκέψη και διάβασμα με έφερε στην παρέα σας. 

Έχοντας επικοινωνήσει ήδη με 1-2 εκτροφείς του συγκεκριμένου είδους, θα ήθελα τις γνώσεις - γνώμες σας για να αποκτήσω ενα  καλού χαρακτήρα και υγιές φτερωτό πλασματάκι.  Μένω πλέον μόνιμα στα Χανιά, αλλά πηγαινοέρχομαι συχνά και Αθήνα. Κάτι που δεν έχω διευκρινίσει είναι αν  συνιστάται η ταυτόχρονη απόκτηση των 2 πουλιών ή αν αυτή μπορεί να γίνει σε διαφορετικές φάσεις . Φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι σκόπιμο τα 2 πουλιά να είναι από διαφορετικό εκτροφέα ή μπορεί και από τον ίδιο σε περίπτωση που είναι διαφορετικές γραμμές αίματος ; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων κ καλώς σας βρήκα!   ::

----------


## rafa

Καλως ηρθες πως και επελεξες αυτο το ειδος(αποτι ξερω ειναι δυσκολα σαν πουλια).εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να παρεις πρωτα το ενα και να το εξημερωσεις και μετα το αλλο.Αυτο με τον εκτροφα πιστευω πως μπορει να εχεις δικιο και οτι αν τα πουλακια ειναι της ιδιας ηλικιας μπορει να ειναι αδελφια.ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα.Φιλικα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Σταύρο !! Στα  Χανιά, Κρήτης  μένεις ? 
Οι παρακάτω πληροφορίες θα σε βοηθήσουν !!! Καλό διάβασμα ...
*Parrotlets*

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

*Το διαιτολόγιο των παπαγάλων μας*

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*

*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*

*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

ξέρω ότι αναφέρεσαι για parrotlet αλλά δές αυτό το οποίο ισχύει και για τα parrotlet : Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

*Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...*

*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

Αν τελικά πάρεις δύο πουλιά τότε πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις αυτό :
*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Η γνώμη μου είναι πρώτα να πάρεις το αρσενικό και μετά από έξι μήνες+να πάρεις και το θυλικό. Διαχειρίσου πρώτα ένα πουλάκι και βλέπεις.

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα και καλό διάβασμα....!!!

----------


## blackmailer

γνώμη μου είναι εάν θέλεις να φτιάξεις ζευγαράκι, στο οποίο θα έχεις εξημερώσει και τα 2 πουλάκια μπορείς να βρείς απο διαφορετικούς εκτροφείς (για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι αδέρφια) ένα αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό μικρά σε ηλικία. Εξάλλου τώρα που που μπαίνει η άνοιξη θα αρχίσουν οι γέννες και θα βρίσκεις εύκολα. Θα τα έχεις σε ξεχωριστά κλουβάκια αρχικά ώστε να ασχολείσαι με το καθένα χωριστά (αυτό φυσικά προυποθέτει αρκετό χρόνο) και στο μέλλον και αφού έχουν ημερέψει και τα 2 θα ξεκινήσεις να τα βγάζεις εκτός κλουβιών για κοινές πτήσεις στο σπίτι να γνωριστούν. Έτσι σιγά σιγά θα κάνεις και την ένωση του ζευγαριού και μετά απο κάμποσο καιρό θα τα βάλεις μαζί σε κλουβάκι. Αυτή την διαδικασία την προτείνω ώστε να εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα έιναι και τα 2 παρόμοιας ηλικίας, αφού θα έχουν αποκτηθεί και τα 2 μικρά και θα γνωρίζεις. τα παρροτλετ είναι φοβεροί χαρακτήρες! μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο ναζιάρικα και παιχνιδιάρικα σαν τα κοκατιλ ας πούμε αλλά θα σου πάρουν τα μυαλά ειλικρινά.... όριστε εδώ Sunny the parrotlet είναι η δικιά μου 1 έτους πλέον κούκλα να την χαζέψεις λίγο!!! ελπίζω να μην ματιάζεις...χαχα ότι χρειαστείς εννοείται ρωτάς είτε σε π.μ. είτε με ανάρτηση εδώ! καλημέρα...

----------


## stavros46

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω για την αποδοχή και την ανταποκριση, αν και τα εκανα λιγο θαλασσα πρεπει να παραδεχτω! Εκανα ενα πρωτο ποσταρισμα (το παρων) χωρις να εχω διαβασει καλα τους ορους με αποτελεσμα να υποκυψω σε καποιο παραπτωμα. Αρχικα καταλαβα οτι απομακρυνθηκε το μηνυμα μου απο το φορουμ οποτε εγραψα ενα δευτερο ("Νεος στην παρεα με αδυναμια στα parrotlets") στο οποιο ειδα Link του αρχικου μου! Oποτε με συγχωρειτε για την ακουσια αυτη αναστατωση, ηταν δικο μου καθαρα φταιξιμο..

Μάριε, πολυ ενδιαφεροντα τα στοιχεια που μου εστειλες, θα τα διαβασω με ησυχια.. Καποια απο αυτα τα εχω κοιταξει αλλα βλεπω εχω αρκετο υλικο ακομα. Ναι, στα Χανια μενω και βλλεπω ειναι και αλλοι απο την παρεα, πολυ ευχάριστο! Και Μανωλης 2 ετσι οπως το θετεις ακουγεται σωστο, σιγουρα θα μαθω πραγματα απο το πρωτο που θα βελτιωσω στο δευτερο. Απο την πλευρα της μεταξυ τους σχεση των πουλιων σκεφτομουν μηπως για καποιο λογο δε συνισταται.

Blackmailer, κατατοπιστικοτατος.. Πολυ χρησιμα οσα μου γραφεις, θα τα εχω υποψη μου και η Sunny κλεβει καρδιες, να τη χαιρεσαι!

----------


## blackmailer

> Ναι, στα Χανια μενω και βλλεπω ειναι και αλλοι απο την παρεα, πολυ ευχάριστο! 
> 
> Blackmailer, κατατοπιστικοτατος.. Πολυ χρησιμα οσα μου γραφεις, θα τα εχω υποψη μου και η Sunny κλεβει καρδιες, να τη χαιρεσαι!


έλα ρε Χανιώτη!!!! έλα και μας έχουν φάει λάχανο οι Αθηναίοι...χαχαχα Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια για την κοπέλα μου!!! σου εύχομαι να βρείς τα πουλάκια που θέλεις σύντομα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έλα να γεμίζουμε οι Κρητικοί !!!!
Μας βλέπω για καφεδάκι στο τέλος όλους μαζί χαχαχαχχα :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:  ::  ::

----------


## stavros46

Θα ηταν καλη ιδεα Μαριε, 

το μηνυμα που σου εστειλα δεν εφυγε ποτε γιατι ειμαι ακομα "φρεσκος" και δε μπορω να στειλω pm.. αλλα απο κοντα σιγουρα οι πληροφοριες που μπορουμε να ανταλλαξουμε (να παρω μονο δηλαδη  :: ) θα ηταν ακομα περισσοτερες, χωρις να καταχραζομαι την φιλοξενια και κουραζοντας το εμπειρο αναγνωστικο κοινο εδω με info αρχαρίων!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα Σταύρο !!
Θα ήταν τιμή μας ώς μια παρέα του φόρουμ να ακούσουμε ομαδικά τις απορίες σου και να σε βοηθήσουμε ...
Ότι και καλά γνώσεις έχω, μου τις έμαθαν τα παιδιά εδώ και ακόμα μαθαίνω πολλά πράγματα !!!
Για το καφεδάκι κάποια στιγμή θα κανονιστεί ... :winky: :jumping0011?
Για μήνυμα αν θες στείλε μου στον τοίχο μου στο προφίλ!

----------


## stavros46

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!

Διαβάζοντας έχουν λυθεί κάποια ερωτηματικά αλλά δημιουργουνται και άλλα τα οποια θα ηθελα να μοιραστω. Αρχικα σκεφτομαι να αποκτησω ενα πουλακι parrotlet πρωτα, οπως προτεινατε κι εσεις.

Διαστασεις κλουβιου βρηκα και σκεφτομαι να προχωρησω σ αυτες που αφορουν το ζευγαρι και ας ειναι μονο του αρχικα, ωστε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μετα για δευτερο κ να ειναι ανετος ο φιλος μας. Κάτι για το οποίο δεν βρήκα στοιχεία είναι το περιβάλλον διαβίωσης του μικρου. Και αυτο το ρωτάω λογω διαμονης μου σε ισογειο οπου σε περιπτωση που θα πρεπει να το βγαζω εξω στη βεραντα, υπαρχουν ουκ ολιγες γατες που τριγυριζουν. Μην καρδιοχτυπαει ο καημενος!  Επισης διαβαζα για περιστατικα επιθεσεων απο αρπακτικα πτηνα τα οποια ειναι αφθονα στην εξοχη που μενω.. 

Κατι που σχετιζεται με τα παραπανω ειναι και η θερμοκρασια την οποια προτιμουν και ποιες ειναι οι οριακες για το ειδος των parrotlets. Μαζευτηκαν πολλα ε? 

Χαιρετώ!

----------


## blackmailer

Για τις διαστάσεις για ένα ζευγαράκι πιστεύω μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα είναι ότι πρέπει. Απο εκεί και πέρα φυσικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει προφύλαξη απο αρπακτικά, με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρείς κατασκευές απο άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ για αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις αλλά και εάν θα βγαίνει έξω να είναι σε κάποιο ύψος το κλουβί και να διασφαλίζεται ότι η γάτα δεν θα το φτάσει και βασικά ότι δεν θα το αγχώνουν συνέχεια πιθανές επιθέσεις!! το καλύτερο θα είναι να το έχεις έξω μόνο όσο είσαι κι εσύ εκεί. Για το εύρος των θερμοκρασιών νομίζω είναι αρκετά μεγάλο αυτό που αντέχουν τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά!!! επίσης θα βρείς αρκετές κατασκευές για να μειώσεις το κρύο εάν το έχεις μόνιμα έξω το χειμώνα! το καλύτερο θα ήταν αφού είναι ένα το οποίο θέλεις να ημερέψεις και αργότερα άλλο ένα για ταίρι, να τα έχεις μέσα που να έχετε και συνεχή επαφή!!! 

Δες εδώ επίσης: Κατασκευή για ζευγαρώστρες (προστασία κρύου, αρπακτικών)

----------


## stavros46

Ωραια, τετοιες διαστασεις ειχα δει οτι ενδεικνυνται. Για τις προφυλαξεις εχω δει λιγα πραγματα εως τωρα, θα το ψαξω ακομα. Αν δεν υπαρχει λογος δε σκοπευα να το εχω μονιμα εκτος σπιτιου ειδικα τον χειμωνα, μονο καποιες ωρες οταν ο καιρος το επιτρεπει. Και δε μου παει να το εχω εξω μονο του και οπως λες ακουγεται λογικο να δημιουργεις αλλου ειδους επικοινωνια με την κοντινοτερη επαφη που χαριζει η συμβιωση μεσα στο σπιτι. 

Thanks!

Η κατασκευη εξαιρετικη! Μπραβο στον μαστορα..

----------


## stavros46

Γεια χαρά και πάλι!

Έχω δει κάποιες περιπτώσεις για κλουβί, το οποίο θα εξυπηρετεί όπως είχαμε πει ένα parrotlet αρχικά, αλλά με την προοπτική αργότερα μήπως έχει και συγκάτοικο. Blackmailer, μου ειχες πει για 60άρα κλουβα, εννοούσες τη μια μόνο διάσταση? Βρήκα πχ ένα όμορφο κλουβάκι απο εξωτερικό σε προσιτή τιμή και με λογικά μεταφορικά, 54x34x75 και κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα 1cm. Θα με καλύψει πιστευετε??

----------


## CreCkotiels

> 60άρα κλουβα, εννοούσες τη μια μόνο διάσταση? Βρήκα πχ ένα όμορφο κλουβάκι απο εξωτερικό σε προσιτή τιμή και με λογικά μεταφορικά, 54x34x75 και κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα 1cm. Θα με καλύψει πιστευετε??


Γειά σου Σταύρο τί κάνεις ?
Ο κ.Νεκτάριος λέγοντας 60αρα αναφέρετε στο μήκος της ζευγαρώστρας αυτής !
Αν το μήκος είναι το 54 ή το 34 (δεν καταλαβαίνω την γραφή στις τρείς διαστάσεις , πάντα την ξεχνάω) τότε δεν κάνει !!!
Θέλουμε μήκος 60+ !!!

Μπορείς από εδώ από τα Χανιά να πάρεις μια ζευγαρώστρα με μήκος 60εκ. πλάτος 40 και ύψος 37 που κοστίζει γύρω στα 29Ε 
αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις μια ζευγαρώστρα με μήκος 76εκ. πλάτος 46 και ύψος 45.5 που κοστίζει στα 34Ε !!
Είναι πολύ καλύτερες !!!

----------


## stavros46

Μια χαρά Μάριε, εσυ? 

Αυτό που αναφέρω εχει πλάτος 54 εκ, βάθος 34 εκ και υψος 70 εκ, δηλ ένα κλουβί με το ύψος ως μεγαλύτερη διάσταση. Το μήκος 60+ να υποθέσω αφορά στην ύπαρξη και δεύτερου πουλιού? Η τελευταία περίπτωση των 34 ευρω που αναφέρεις εννοείς από Αθήνα? 

Τα parrotlets μαλλον δεν έχουν ανάγκη από μεγάλο ύψος κλουβιού από ότι είδα, όχι ότι είναι κακό να υπάρχει. Οπότε μια ζευγαρώστρα των διαστάσεων που λες (και στην οποία αφερείται το διαχωριστικό (?)) θεωρείται προτιμότερη από ένα κλουβί με μεγαλύτερο ύψος?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικά στα πουλιά προτιμάται το πλάτος ως η μεγαλύτερη διάσταση μιας και πετούν οριζόντια και όχι κάθετα, τώρα και αυτό το κλουβί που εσύ λες, πέρα από τα 34 εκ που μου φαίνεται λίγο στενό, οι άλλες διαστάσεις καλές μου ακούγονται. 

Γενικά όπως προτείνει και ο Μάριος και εγώ προτιμώ τις ζευγαρώστρες (ναι αφαιρείται κανονικά το διαχωριστικό), αλλά από το κλουβί που περιγράφεις χάνεις ουσιαστικά 6 εκατοστά αλλά κερδίζεις στο ύψος που αν λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι οι παπαγάλοι σκαρφαλώνουν πολύ, δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μια χαρά δόξα το θεό Σταύρο αλλά Μπερδεύτηκα !!! :: 
Μάλλον εννοείτε μήκος 54 και πλάτος 34 εκ. !!
Χμ να σκεφτώ ...  :Confused0006: 

Αν δούμε πως σου προτείναμε μια ζευγαρώστρα με 60εκ. μήκος (ενώ εσένα είναι 54εκ.) , πλάτος 41 (ενώ εσένα είναι 34εκ) και ύψος 40εκ.(ενώ εσένα είναι 75εκ.) είναι νομίζω αποδεκτό !!
Γενικά, αν διάβασες αυτά τα μικρά είναι τρελά μπομπιράκια ... όλη την ώρα γυρίζουν μέσα στο κλουβί τους και κάνουν ζουζουνιές !!!
Οπότε όσο πιο εύκολο είναι να τοποθετήσεις κλαδάκια ωραία και παιγνίδια μέσα για να ασχολείτε τόσο το καλύτερο !
Αν μας έδειχνες μια φωτογραφία του κλουβιού (χωρίς να είναι το εμπορικό λινκ , απλά η φωτογραφία) τότε νομίζω θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα !!!
Για την περιοχή , από την Αθήνα είναι πιο φθηνά ... μίλησα για εδώ Χανιά !!!

Δες τί εννοούμε ως ζευγαρώστρα :
η 60αρα που λέω εγώ :

και η 76αρα η οποία είναι στα 20κάτι ευρώ :



όπως σου είπα όμως εδω Χανιά είναι λίγο πιο ακριβές με την πρώτη που έχω εγώ είναι στα 29Ε και της μεγάλη (δεύτερη) στα 34Ε !!!

----------


## blackmailer

O Μάριος με κάλυψε πλήρως...

----------


## stavros46

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.. Μάριε επειδη κι εγω στην αρχή είχα μπερδευτεί με τις διαστάσεις, τις μετεφρασα απο το γερμανικό site όπως τις έγραψα. Το μήκος που λες το αναφέρουν ως πλάτος (διάσταση πρόσοψης) και το πλάτος ως βάθος. 

Αυτά είναι τα κλουβιά..


Πιστεύω να πέτυχε η επισύναψη! Το πρώτο 54x34x75 εκ. και το δευτερο 54 x 32 x 70 εκ. (πλάτος x βάθος x ύψος). Τιμές 36,5+11 (μεταφορ) και 30+10 (μεταφορ.) αντίστοιχα. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, σε αυτά μπορούν να φιλοξενηθούν και δυο parrotlet από πλευράς χώρου, αλλά δε προσφέρονται για αναπαραγωγή λόγω αδυναμίας διαχωρισμού του χώρου? 

Άρα εφόσον όπως λέει και η Κων/να ότι είναι προτιμότερο να είναι μεγάλο το πλάτος τους, πάμε προς τις λύσεις του Μάριου που είναι και πιο προσιτές? Αισθητικά μου άρεσαν αυτά που σας έδειξα, αλλά η λειτουργικότητα είναι σημαντικότερη..

----------


## blackmailer

επίσης ένα ακόμα μειονέκτημα βασικό νομίζω, είναι ότι και τα 2 κλουβιά που δείχνεις δεν έχουν σχάρα στον πάτο και έτσι τα πουλιά θα έρχονται σε επαφή με της κουτσουλιές τους, πράγμα που δεν θέλουμε! εξάλλου οι λύσεις με τις ζευγαρώστρες είναι σίγουρα και πιο οικονομικές!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλύτερα οι ζευγαρώστρες ναι, γιατί αν το δεις και από την άλλη πλευρά, όταν ένα κλουβί είναι μακρόστενο προς τα πάνω πως να βάλεις πολλές πατήθρες και παιχνίδια; Ότι είναι χαμηλά θα το κουτσουλάνε συνέχεια. Ενώ με τη ζευγαρώστρα μπορείς πιο εύκολα πιστεύω να κάνεις τη διαρρύθμιση λίγο πιο περίπλοκη που να τους αρέσει και ταυτόχρονα να μένει καθαρό πιο καλά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τώρα σου είπαμε νομίζω τα περισσότερα και ιδιαίτερα να σταθείς στην σχάρα που πολύ σωστά υπενθύμισε ο κ.Νεκτάριος ...
Με το καλό να πάρεις όποιο τελικά αποφασίσεις και θα βρούμε και πολλά ωραία φυσικά κλαδιά να το επιπλώσεις το σπιτάκι του-της μικρού-ής ! :Party0035:

----------


## stavros46

Τόσο απλά και προφανή, thank u all!!!

----------


## stavros46

Γειά σας και πάλι. 

Κλουβί και εξοπλισμός για το parrotlet βρέθηκαν, το περιεχόμενο περιμένουμε.. Πάνω σ αυτό θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.

Αυτό που ψάχνω είναι να πάρω ένα πουλάκι το οποίο θα μπορώ να ημερώσω στο δυνατότερο βαθμό και θα είναι υγειές, μεγαλωμένο τις λίγες αυτές ημέρες μέχρι να αποχωριστεί τους γονείς του ή τον εκτροφέα του με τις ιδανικότερες για τη φυλή του συνθήκες, ώστε οι πιθανότητες για να αποκτήσω ένα πουλάκι με καλό χαρακτήρα να είναι με το μέρος μας.

Η απορία που μου γεννήθηκε μετά από την επίσκεψη μου σε έναν εκτροφέα που είχε κάποια μωρα parrotlet είναι:

Aν ή *πόσο σημαντικό είναι το τάισμα στο χέρι* μέχρι τον απογαλακτισμό προκειμένου να εξοικειωθεί με τον άνθρωπο? Αν ναι *ποια είναι η ηλικία* που πρέπει να γίνει και πόσο πρέπει να *διαρκέσει* αυτή?

Στο άρθρο αυτό δε δίνεται τόση σημασία στο τάισμα στο χέρι, αντίθετα παρουσιάζονται πολλοί λόγοι αποφυγής της τακτικής αυτής:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CF%8C
_
«Το ότι το πτηνό είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, σημαίνει ότι έχει άπλα μια πολύ μικρή εξοικείωση με το ανθρώπινο χέρι και τίποτα παραπάνω. Είναι καθαρά θέμα χαρακτήρα του κάθε πτηνού το πόσο εύκολα η όχι θα μας δεχτεί και θα μας εμπιστευτεί.»_

   Μα ο χαρακτήρας του δε *διαμορφώνεται και από τους χειρισμούς αυτούς ???*

Αν έπαιρνα το πουλάκι αφού απογαλακτιστεί από τους γονείς του – δεδομένου του χαρακτήρα και των συνηθειών της φυλής του – θα μπορούσε με την κατάλληλη φροντίδα και απασχόληση από εμένα να γίνει ένα ήμερο και κοινωνικό με τους ανθρώπους πουλάκι?

Ο εκτροφέας δίνει τη δυνατότητα αγοράς ταϊσμένου στο χέρι ή ταϊσμένο από τους γονείς, με πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής βέβαια. *Τί να προτιμήσω?*

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ όποιος πραγματικά γνωρίζει (ειδικά για τη συγκεκριμένη φυλή) να έλεγε τη γνώμη του, μιας και διαβάζω διαφορετικές απόψεις και δε ξέρω πού βρίσκεται η αλήθεια.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Σταύρο ! Χρόνια Πολλά , Χριστός Ανέστη !!!


Θα σου πω την δική μου άποψη και θα ακούσεις και άλλες και μετά θα επιλέξεις εσύ τί θα κάνεις !!


Τα πουλάκι τα οποία ταίστηκαν στο χέρι για τους x,y,z λόγους ναι έχουν κάποια εξοικείωση με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία , δεν είναι όμως ήμερα ! Το αν θα ημερέψει το παπαγαλάκι είναι στο χέρι το δικό σου , πόσο θα ασχοληθείς με εκείνο ! Εμένα η Μόκα (κοκατιλ είναι βεβαια αλλά κάποια πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν και είναι κοινά) είναι ταισμένη στο χέρι από πολύ μικρή και είναι αγρίμι μιας και δεν ασχολήθηκε κανείς μαζί της ! Όμως έχει μια εξοικείωση με εμένα παρότι που είναι 2 ετών και 10 μηνών !!!

Τα πουλάκια *συνήθως  όχι απαραίτητα*  σταματάνε να τρέφονται από τους γονείς τους ή αντίστοιχα σταματούν να ζητούν κρέμα και τρώνε εξ ολοκλήρου σπόρια 40 ημερών ! Όμως υπάρχουν πουλάκια τα οποία δεν απογαλακτίζονται 40 ημερών αλλά 50, 60,70 κοκ όποτε αυτά θέλουν !Τα μικρά από 40 ημερών θα ξεκινήσουν να τσιμπολογάνε σπόρια και παράλληλα να τρώνε κρέμα ! Άλλα θα την σταματήσουν πλήρως άλλα θα καθυστερήσουν !

Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν , επειδή πολύ εκτροφείς παρερμηνεύουν την φραση  "απογαλακτίζονται 40 ημερών" και τα κόβουν απότομα , για να εισαι σίγουρος πάρε μεγαλωμένο από γονείς , νεαρό και ασχολήσου μαζί του !! 
Εκεί οι γονείς θα κανονίσουν πότε θα απογαλακτιστεί και όχι ο εκτροφέας !! Φυσικά, θα πρέπει να εμπιστεύεσαι και τον εκτροφέα ο οποίος δεν θα το πάρει πριν οι γονείς το απογαλακτίσουν πλήρως ! 

Αν τον εμπιστεύεσαι 100% ότι θα το απογαλακτίσει σωστά και ομαλά όταν εκείνο θέλει τότε πάρε ταισμένο στο χέρι ώστε να ασχοληθείς πιο εύκολα ! 
Ψάξε το πολύ καλά !!!

Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## blackmailer

το μεγαλωμένο στο χέρι πουλί δεν σημαίνει και κοινωνικό ή ήμερο πουλί, σημαίνει ότι απλά θα έχει μάθει να μην φοβάται τα χέρια του ανθρώπου και να φεύγει μακριά όταν πλησιάζεις. προσωπικά (αν και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα διαφωνούν) πιστεύω ότι ένα τάισμα 10-15 ημερών σε ένα παρροτλετ ή γενικά κάμποσων ημερών στους παπαγάλους δεν είναι κακό μιας και το μικρό θα έχει ήδη πάρει τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα απο το σάλιο των γονέων τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. επίσης έχω ακούσει και διαβάσει να λένε ότι μεγαλωμένα στο χέρι πουλιά δεν ζευγαρώνουν...αντίθετα έχω δεί μεγαλωμένα στο χέρι πουλιά να κάνουν επιτυχημένες γέννες ξανά και ξανά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!!! 
όσον αφορά την τιμή προφανώς και θα είναι διαφορετική εάν δεν είναι μεγαλωμένο στο χέρι ή εάν είναι...και μόνο το κόστος της κρέμας να βάλεις και τον κόπο του εκτροφέα να κάνει μίνιμουμ 3 ταίσματα τη μέρα σκέψου ότι η τιμή ανεβαίνει...αυτά απο εμένα, καλή σκέψη και σύντομα εύχομαι να βρείς αυτό που επιθυμείς και ψάχνεις!

----------


## ElenaV03

καλό θα είναι να πάρεις πρώτα το ένα γιατί είναι δύσκολο να τα εκπαιδευσεις και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.

----------

